

Land of Lisp - DavidChouinard
http://landoflisp.com/

======
robdoherty2
I picked up this book a short while ago for two reasons: 1) I wanted to 'learn
the language of my editor' (emacs) 2) to learn a bit of functional programming
style/way of thinking

I am about half-way through and loving every minute of it.

~~~
gee_totes
I am having the same experience. I even bought a copy of this book for my
cousin who is interested in programming... although I'm afraid the
mathematical concepts involved in lisp and other functional languages might
mess up his mathematical development for a few years (at least until he gets
into high school)

------
drcode
Hi, I'm the author... Did you really have to pick today to repost my book? Now
I feel guilty I never got around to blacking out my website :-)

(Also, I'm happy to answer any questions in this thread.)

~~~
ken
Did you learn to draw from Commander Mark? :-)

~~~
drcode
Not that I know of, but since Wikipedia is down today I can't figure out who
he is and say for sure :-)

